# Name your favourite TV-series....



## user2 (May 3, 2005)

* SATC
* The O.C.
* Lost
* any CSI


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 3, 2005)

does soaps count?
if yes, then by far....General Hospital
if nope, then I saw the first eppie of Skin on soap net.  pretty good so far (dude in it is a total hottie!!!!)


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2005)

hmmm there are so many but.,...

lost
desperate housewives
survivor
the amazing race
medium
the sopranos
six feet under
antm
kevin hill
all law and order series exepct criminal intent
third watch
boston legal


----------



## Alexa (May 3, 2005)

Degrassi!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 3, 2005)

SATC
Scrubs
The L Word
Nip/Tuck
Rescue Me
Queer as Folk
Desperate Housewives
Sopranos
Entourage
Two and a half men
OC
Gilmore Girls
Las Vegas
Law and Order


----------



## melozburngr (May 3, 2005)

I am a HUGE SATC fan.. my life parallel's Carri's in so many ways, from love of fashion, DEFINITE love of shoes, lack of $$ lol, BF like Mr. Big.. lol you name it.. no Russian guy... yet.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 3, 2005)

Charmed
Smallville
Medium

I like the non-reality stuff!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 3, 2005)

the oc. 
gillmore girls
NIP/TUCK!! 
veronica mars

Edit 5-24-09
wow Holy Old post! I really don't like any of those shows anymore! haha


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 3, 2005)

Desperate Housewives
Grey's Anatomy
The OC
Charmed (If I'm home to watch it, I need Tivo!!)
American Idol


----------



## Bianca (May 3, 2005)

CSI: Miami and Charmed


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

The O.C. 
newlyweds nick & Jessica 
Meet the barkers 
Nip/Tuck
Desperate housewives
Degrassi 
sex and the city 
anything on mtv and vh1.


----------



## OsaAmorosa (May 3, 2005)

friends
SATC


----------



## Elorien (May 3, 2005)

Lost
Amazing Race
Desperate Housewives
Simpsons
Six Feet Under
Firefly *sniff*


----------



## mac_obsession (May 3, 2005)

Lost
Desperate Housewives 
Greys Anatomy 
CSI
Medium
The Sopranos - how could I not I live in Jersey!
Six Feet Under 
Carnivale
Huff
Dead Like Me
Joan of Arcadia
Third Watch - cries that its over
ER
The Shield
Nip/Tuck
Alias
24


Now how many of these do I actually get to watch? lol thats a good question


----------



## laceymeow (May 3, 2005)

desperate housewives
america's next top model
american idol
intervention
family guy
sealab 2021
pretty much anything on vh1


----------



## Janice (May 3, 2005)

The only ones I like and get to follow are:

House, Lost (new) & Deadly Catch


----------



## GoldieLox (May 3, 2005)

the oc
gilmore girls
american idol
real world :/
ANTM
rescue 911
apprentice (althought this season sucks compared to the ones before)
a lot of mtv haha
degrassi rocks
simple life
lost
grey's anatomy


----------



## amy (May 3, 2005)

Gilmore Girls
FAMILY GUY
The Bachelor (temporary)
Craft Corner Deathmatch
A variety of things on MTV and VH1


----------



## notevenjail (May 4, 2005)

House (if only they let Hugh Laurie speak normally)
Lost
24
Big Brother is my guilty pleasure and whenever it's on I watch it religiously!


----------



## shopgirl151 (May 4, 2005)

Grey's Anatomy
Without a Trace
All three CSI shows
Cold Case
Numb3rs

I just realized... I don't think I even watch any shows on NBC anymore. I gave up on ER when Carol Hathaway went off to live happily ever after with Doug Ross.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 4, 2005)

I don't watch many tv, but when I do it is ALWAYS CSI: Las Vegas. <3 that show.


----------



## Luthien (May 5, 2005)

Lost, definitely.


----------



## user2 (May 5, 2005)

OK I'll add some:

Big Brother
Any The Real World 
Newlyweds
Six Feet Under
Pimp My Ride
Alright: Everything thats on MTV


----------



## Sanne (May 5, 2005)

Desperate housewifes,
friends
will and grace
 and I used to have a big crush on ally macbeal, and SATC, but the last one is no longer on tv


----------



## Chelsea (May 6, 2005)

SATC, Buffy, Dark Angel [rip]


----------



## mspixieears (May 6, 2005)

Footballers' Wives, though the 3rd season just finished here (4th on in UK).

On cable, if it's on and I'm home AND the TVs are unoccupied: King of the Hill, Futurama, America's Next Top Model.

But am waiting for Scrubs to come back on. It was hilarious.

New Doctor Who eps next month!!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 6, 2005)

Desperate housewives, all the way!
Sopranos (by the way when does the new season  come on? or are they even having a new season??)
Friends (ohh how i miss friends!)


----------



## misslexa (May 7, 2005)

* Third Watch (well it used to be... the series finale was last night and I am sad now)
* CSI or CSI Miami (not the NY one though)
* Law & Order or L&O CI or L&O SVU
* AMERICAS NEXT TOP MODEL!!!!
* American Idol
* Sex and the City reruns LOL


----------



## sephe711 (May 8, 2005)

- ANTM
- Law and Order
- anything on Adult Swim
- anime


----------



## polobear45 (May 14, 2005)

I dont watch much TV ,but I did get the whole Buffy DVD Set (all 7) ,thats what I'm watching now  :twisted:. Oh and Law and Order SVU sometimes .


----------



## eponine (May 15, 2005)

csi (las vegas)
lost!!! 
buffy
firefly
x-files
forensic files
futurama


...wow, i'm a dork.


----------



## karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Of all time:

1. Queer As Folk
2. Days of Our Lives
3. The Simpsons


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 21, 2006)

my fave show of all time is Law and Order SVU
Chris Meloni is such a hottie !!


----------



## JJones (Jan 21, 2006)

-


----------



## litlaur (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm obsessed with 24 and Good Eats. Also, Family Guy, Invader Zim and The Daily Show.


----------



## tayliah (Jan 21, 2006)

the L word
Commander in Chief
House
Grey's Anatomy


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't hardly watch t.v. either I'm always on my comp. If I do watch, I loove MTV and VH1. I used to love the National Geographic channel. I like Everybody Hates Chris. For some reason I watch Trya, even though I say she gets on my nerves. I like Jeopardy. Sex and The City. That's about it.


----------



## user3 (Jan 21, 2006)

Desperate housewives, American Idol, Monk, Las Vegas, Medium, Friends & Seinfeld(I still watch the reruns), I want that!, Days of our lives , Passions

I know some of those are not really series but oh well.

It's not really a series but I am hooked on Gem Shopping Network. I watch it almost everynight and for on Saturday nights because my fave Gem cutter is on that night.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oooh yeah I forgot American Idol! Hee hee


----------



## Peaches (Jan 22, 2006)

Nip/ Tuck
Laguna Beach
Sex & The City
The OC
Any plastic surgery or rich kids reality show (ie: Dr 90210/ The Swan/ Extreme Makeover... or Rich Kids Cattle Drive/ Gastinaeu Girls/ Sweet 16). I'm a sucker for these.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Jan 22, 2006)

CSI Vegas
Queer As Folk
Americas Next Top Model


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Jan 22, 2006)

CSI Vegas
Queer As Folk
Americas Next Top Model


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 22, 2006)

Nip/tuck


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 22, 2006)

nip/tuck, desperate housewives, footballers wives, house, scrubs, friends, will and grace, csi, law and order, satc, the oc, 24 but above all.... LOST!!! i love lost, i am totally obsessed!


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 22, 2006)

charmed and the o.c.


----------



## MACmermaid (Jan 22, 2006)

nip/tuck, the office, scrubs, seinfeld (reruns), the simpsons, the shield, and for reality shows american idol (even though i vowed not to watch it this season - those bad singers pulled me right back in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## aziajs (Jan 22, 2006)

I am such a t.v. junkie.  I don't just have ONE favorite show....

SATC 
Will & Grace
Girlfriends
Grey's Anatomy
Footballers' Wives
The L Word
Globetrekker
The Boondocks
Conan O'Brien
Arrested Development (which only myself and 5 other people watch which is why it's getting cancelled)  :-(
Boston Legal (I LOVE James Spader)
DaisyCooks! with Daisy Martinez
Scrubs

I [email protected]#%ing love t.v.!


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 22, 2006)

The OC
Nip/Tuck
Meet The Barkers
The L Word
SATC
Two and a Half Men
King of Queens
America's Next Top Model
Desperate Housewives
Gilmore Girls
Late Night w/David Letterman
Footballers Wives
Cutting It (not on anymore but was great)
I Love Lucy - could watch this anytime, anywhere


----------



## lolly88 (Jan 22, 2006)

csi (all of them)
prison break
two and a half men
king of queens


----------



## Alexa (Jan 22, 2006)

South Of Nowhere, Degrassi, American Idol and ER.

south of nowhere is my current obsession though.. oh dear.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 23, 2006)

NIP/TUCK!!! (so many people watch this, you guys rock! Oh and Julian McMahon is SO hott! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
King of the Hill
Family Guy
Futurama
Passions (Fox is a hottie, and the new miguel looks pretty cute too!)
The Boondocks
Little House on the Prarie (yea yea...I'm a loser..hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Miami Ink (Nunez...damn...hot!)


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 23, 2006)

Nip/Tuck
Rescue Me
Supernatural
Buffy...so sad that it's over


----------



## MACmermaid (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_NIP/TUCK!!! (so many people watch this, you guys rock! Oh and Julian McMahon is SO hott! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
King of the Hill
Family Guy
Futurama
Passions (Fox is a hottie, and the new miguel looks pretty cute too!)
The Boondocks
Little House on the Prarie (yea yea...I'm a loser..hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Miami Ink (Nunez...damn...hot!)_

 

oh i forgot to add miami ink to my list - and lucy in the sky, i couldn't agree w/ you more about nunez!!!  so hot!!!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 24, 2006)

NIP/TUCK  dr. christian troy is so freakin' HOT
Law & Order  SVU, Law & Order CI
24 is good also   keiffer sutherland is kind of hot too
Married with children (too bad its not on anymore)


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 24, 2006)

NIP/TUCK!! (Faithful fan from the begining! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Miami Ink (Ok, interesting and hot men...who could complain? lol) 
My guilty pleasure...South Park hehe only some of them though
Other random shows I will think of in an hour from now. lol


----------



## michy_mimi (Jan 25, 2006)

One Tree Hill!

Gilmore Girls

Scrubs


----------



## Landia (Jan 25, 2006)

Angel and Voyager (I really miss these)
Two-and-a-half men
That 70s Show
House
Lost


----------



## Absynthe (Jan 25, 2006)

CSI
Little Britian


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 25, 2006)

*Fave TV Show/series*

My absolute favorites are Lost & Desperate Housewives.  The others I love is everything Law & Order, Twilight Zone & Extreme Makeover.


----------



## Virgo (Jan 25, 2006)

House


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 26, 2006)

nip/tuck


----------



## pugpug (Jan 27, 2006)

x files
sopranos
the office
curb your enthusiasm
the shield (!!!)


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hehe...
Newlyweds ~ Fave show ever! LOL
House
Greys Anotomy
Family Guy
Simpsons
The OC
Lost
Desperate Housewives
American Dad
Neighbours (an Aussie soap...)
David Letterman show (does that count)
Futurama
S.V.U

and when I'm in NZ and when they screened here also...
Americas Next Top Model
Friends
American Idol
The Simple Life
The Ashlee Simpson Show

wow... I watch a LOT of tv...


----------



## Locke (Feb 21, 2006)

Veronica Mars, Lost or (feels like complete loser) Battlestar Galactica (it's really good, I swear!)


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 21, 2006)

One Tree Hill
Related
Desperate Housewives
Greys Anatomy
Sex and the City
Charmed

xD


----------



## lsd210 (Feb 22, 2006)

The Office
Lost
Grey's Anatomy
The Sopranos
Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 22, 2006)

Surface
Lost 
Veronica Mars
Family Guy
My Wife and Kids
Supernatural
Flavour of Love
Gilmore Girls
Invasion


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 25, 2006)

SATC
Degrassi
ANTM
American Idol
The O.C
What not to Wear
Desperate Housewives-every episode is effin amazing! i love the powerful endings =D


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Feb 25, 2006)

Ghost Whisperer, Friends, 
House and NCIS


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnLyPanTies* 
_Ghost Whisperer, Friends, 
House and NCIS_

 
Never frown, even when you are sad, because you never know who is falling in love with your smile.


----------



## Luna Selene (Feb 25, 2006)

Degrassi
Firefly
How Do I look?
What Not To Wear
Project Runway
Queer Eye For The Straight Guy
Family Guy
The Simpsons
Lots of various Anime series.

That's about it for me.


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 25, 2006)

Sex and the City
Friends
CSI!!! my fav!! almost my religion!
Bones
Without a Trace
Ghost Whisperer
and I love What Not to Wear


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

Okay, don't laugh at some of them:
-America's Top Model
-Real Word
-There and Back
-SATC
-Bob the Builder (my son makes me watch this)
-Keeping Up Appearances(sp?)


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 12, 2006)

Project Runway
Lost
Gilmore Girls
Law and Order
House


----------



## inesma (Mar 13, 2006)

CSI (Vegas & Miami)
Lost 
Family Guy
Invasion
Survivor
Amazing Race
Real World (if I like the cast)
Supernatural ( the guys are HOT )


----------



## angelcakes21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Black Books is my fave (I have season 1,2 & 3 on dvd)
aussie TV sucks if you don't have paytv, i would love to watch project runway and next top model but they aren't on free to air argh!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlohaGirl* 
_Okay, don't laugh at some of them:
-America's Top Model
-Real Word
-There and Back
-SATC
-Bob the Builder (my son makes me watch this)
-Keeping Up Appearances(sp?)_

 
OMG..I love Keeping Up appearances too..soo funny.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 14, 2006)

How I Met Your Mother (Neil Patrick Harris is making his comeback!!)
My Name is Earl
The Office
ANTM
AI

reruns of Seinfeld, Friends & Everybody Loves Raymond

I don't watch much TV.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Mar 15, 2006)

Grey's Anatomy
Boston Legal
One Tree Hill
Lost
Veronica Mars


----------



## bettuna (May 22, 2009)

NCIS and The Mentalist!!!!!! <3


----------



## buddhy (May 22, 2009)

Family Guy...


----------



## Rancas (May 22, 2009)

It's a tie between Lost & Mad Men.


----------



## Pizzicata (May 23, 2009)

Mad Men


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2009)

Desperate Housewives
Private Practice
Sex and the City
CSI:NY


----------



## ilovegreen (May 23, 2009)

ANTM
Reaper
Nip/Tuck
SATC
Sugar Rush 
The L Word
Gossip Girl
Charmed
The Cosby Show 
The Shield 
Emmerdale 
All the Law & Order series
Cashmere Mafia 
Anything with Gok Wan
Moonlighting 
Midnight Caller 
Columbo
Dallas 
Dynasty 
Queer as Folk


----------



## Brie (May 23, 2009)

SATC
Mad Men
Bones
Law and Order SVU
Las Vegas
Nip/Tuck
Gossip Girl
Bewitched
I dream of Jeannie
Arrested Development
Boston Legal
Dirty Sexy Money
The OC
Moonlight
Charmed
Tru Calling
Desperate Housewives
Buffy and Angel

I have heaps on DVD too so there probably plenty more

      I love TV LOL!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 23, 2009)

It's Alway's Sunny in Philadelphia (my absolute fave)
Burn Notice
American Dad
Nip/Tuck


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2009)

I watch way too much TV so I have quite a few! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





90210
The Big Bang Theory
How I Met Your Mother
Law & Order: SVU
Entourage
Scrubs
Grey's Anatomy
Damages
Fringe

And some of my old favorites that are gone:
Pushing Daisies
Friends
The King of Queens


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 23, 2009)

Grey's Anatomy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Private Practive
CSI: NY
Will and Grace (I miss this show!)


----------



## NutMeg (May 24, 2009)

Supernatural. I watch several others when I'm killing time, but this is my fav.


----------



## Ernie (May 25, 2009)

Old; The Odd Couple, Designing Woman, The Golden Girls, Star Trek, Cosby Show, St. Elsewhere, Thirty Something, Hill St. Blues, The L Word, Twilight Zone, Moonlighting, Queer as Folk, I Dream of Jeannie, Murder She Wrote, The Nanny, China Beach, Crime Story, Married With Children, Murphy Brown, Wonder Years, Cheers.

Current; Without A Trace, All the Law and Orders, Cold Case, All the CSI's, Mad Men.

Damn I watched a lot of TV.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

All CSI's
Cold case
Nancy Grace (YES)
Without a Trace
ANTM
First 48
The Biggest Looser
Dallas DNA
Survivor
Big Brother
Snapped
Top Chef
City Confidential
Dateline on ID


----------



## User67 (May 26, 2009)

The Office
Keeping Up With The Kardashians
House
ER (I miss it)
CSI
Bones
Desperate Housewives
Judge Judy
Dancing With The Stars
Two & A Half Men

I'm sure I am forgetting a few, but that's all I could think of at the moment.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 26, 2009)

I'm not much of a TV person, I probably watch like 2 hours of TV per week, lol! The only shows I like currently are:

Project Runway
The Amazing Race

Back in the day I used to watch Friends and SATC, those were the days!


----------



## April47 (May 26, 2009)

Medium (My ALL-TIME fave - everyone should watch this show!!)
Gossip Girl
Desperate Housewives
AI
Big Brother
Supernatural
ANTM
Biggest Loser
Gilmore Girls
Degrassi
Colour Confidential
Love It or List It
SATC
30 Rock
Scrubs


----------



## carandru (May 26, 2009)

Let's see in no particular order... and some may be off the air now :-(

Law and Order (SVU and original...everything else bites monkey butt)
CSI and CSI:Miami
Dexter
Weeds
ANTM
So You Think You Can Dance
America's Best Dance Crew
The Bad Girls Club (o how I love catfights and DRAMA)
The Game
Girlfriends
Ben 10: alien force
Wolverine and the X-Men,  X-Men
Spiderman
Degrassi: Next Generation (yea, I'm WAYYYYY toooo old to watch this)
Big Love
Full Metal Alchemist
Inuyasha (LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE)
X files
Poltergiest: the legacy
The outer limits


----------



## carandru (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *April47* 

 
_Medium (My ALL-TIME fave - everyone should watch this show!!)
Gossip Girl
Desperate Housewives
AI
Big Brother
Supernatural
ANTM
Biggest Loser
Gilmore Girls
Degrassi
Colour Confidential
Love It or List It
SATC
30 Rock
Scrubs_

 

Yes, somebody else loves Degrassi!!!!!  Now I feel like less of a loser for being allllllll into a show about high schooler's and their over the top, highly improbable drama!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 26, 2009)

Off the Air (but will watch on DVD):
Friends
Arrested Development


Current Favorites:
Big Bang Theory
How I Met Your Mother
Heroes
Dexter
Desperate Housewives
Nip/Tuck
The Office
Weeds


Things I Currently Watch But I'm Not Crazy about:
Lost
Grey's Anatomy


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 1, 2009)

*Faves (Never miss an episode):*
24
The Office
Lost
30 Rock
Family Guy
Iron Chef (Japan version)


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 1, 2009)

24
NCIS
CSI: Miami
Gossip Girl
Two and a Half Men
House
Nip/Tuck
Lie to Me
Keeping Up With the Kardashians
&&more i cant think of


----------



## charnels (Jun 4, 2009)

sex and the city (of all time)
gossip girl (currently). i love me some chuck bass


----------

